# ScareLA 2015



## booberry crunch (Aug 14, 2014)

Pre-sale tix for ScareLA 2015 in Pasadena, CA went on sale earlier this week. Buy early, get a deeper discount (60% off until 5pm PST today!). Get 'em while they're cheap 

http://scarela.com/2015tickets/


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

I got mine! Ready to go..again!


----------



## booberry crunch (Aug 14, 2014)

Yay!


----------

